# Welll, I guess



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Here’s my torque all set up for cold weather, I coated the fork with truck bed coating for anti slipping, and using the cold weather precise with big taper, works fine that way and shoots well into the 200’s with my lead chunks, real good setup for me., About the chicken foot, will explain in the other topics. Cool.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Spicy Chinese chicken feet rock!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool! is that the spray on truck bed lining?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep, that’s it, works great, tough, dries fast


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Got de MoJo on dot chooter Brah!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Bugar said:


> Yep, that's it, works great, tough, dries fast


Ahh,Thanks,i have some in the garage,,,,,,,,somewhere


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Good Mod!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

